# Captain George Jarvis SS Duquesna 1924



## Molly (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello Researching family history, my great uncle Master Mariner, Captain George Jarvis on the SS Duquesa died in Montevideo on 13.10.1924, aged 52 and is buried in the British Cemetery there. The informant on death certificate was Thomas Lewis, Clerk, Messrs. Houlder Bros. & Co. Ltd. Agents, Montevideo. Wondering if there is any other information I can come across. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

You might find something in the crew agreement/list - obtainable from here:https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=140578

Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I guess you have the information from GRO Consular Deaths Indices 

First name(s)	GEORGE
Last name	JARVIS
Age	52
Gender	Male
Birth year	1869
Death year	1921-25
Place	MONTEVIDEO
Country	URUGUAY
Record source	GRO Consular Death Indices (1849 to 1965)
Year range	1921-1925
Volume	18
Page	392
Record set British nationals died overseas 1818-2005
Category	Birth, Marriage, Death & Parish Records
Subcategory	Deaths & burials
Collections from Great Britain

*Other places that may have information.*
The Logbook and Crew Agreement of DUQUESA (official number 140578) which should give you information on the cause of his demise together with other personal details.
As far as I am aware DUQUESA docked in London on 01/01/1925 so her First Logbook and crew agreement for 1925 should give you the details. These are available from NMM Greenwich. 

http://www.rmg.co.uk/national-marit...w-lists-agreements-official-logs-request-form

You should also look in Lloyds Captains Register available from London Metropolitan Archives. These should contain details of His seagoing career as Master and Mate.

http://search.lma.gov.uk/scripts/mw...TABASE=LMA_DESCRIPTION&URLMARKER=STARTREQUEST


regards 
Roger


----------



## Molly (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply and your guidance. Plenty to work with! I am really pleased and it is much appreciated. I have the GRO info but thanks for searching for me. So quick as well. Kind regards to you both.


----------



## Michael Jarvis (Jan 13, 2017)

The same Captain George Jarvis was my great-uncle too. The SS Duquesna was his last ship but he had previous commands with the Houlder Line (incorporated into Furness Withy/British & Argentine Line). All were refrigerated freighters carrying meat from South America. During WW1 the SS La Negra and SS La Blanca were both torpedoed in the English Channel, within three months of one another. It is said in my branch of the family that he died in Montevideo of blood poisoning that started from a boil in his neck. I have a photograph of him somewhere but can't find it at the moment, sorry.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings to both *Molly *and *Michael* and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## Molly (Sep 24, 2016)

Michael Please get in touch re family history. Regards,


----------



## Richard A Jarvis (Nov 5, 2020)

Molly said:


> Hello Researching family history, my great uncle Master Mariner, Captain George Jarvis on the SS Duquesa died in Montevideo on 13.10.1924, aged 52 and is buried in the British Cemetery there. The informant on death certificate was Thomas Lewis, Clerk, Messrs. Houlder Bros. & Co. Ltd. Agents, Montevideo. Wondering if there is any other information I can come across. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


 Hi I came across this entirely by accident. Cpt George Jarvis was my Grandfather. His only son Frances George Jarvis was my father.


----------



## Richard A Jarvis (Nov 5, 2020)

Michael Jarvis said:


> The same Captain George Jarvis was my great-uncle too. The SS Duquesna was his last ship but he had previous commands with the Houlder Line (incorporated into Furness Withy/British & Argentine Line). All were refrigerated freighters carrying meat from South America. During WW1 the SS La Negra and SS La Blanca were both torpedoed in the English Channel, within three months of one another. It is said in my branch of the family that he died in Montevideo of blood poisoning that started from a boil in his neck. I have a photograph of him somewhere but can't find it at the moment, sorry.


Cpt George Jarvis was my Grandfather, his only son, Frances George was my father. We also have the same understanding of his death. I have photo of him, the Duquesa, and of the grave.


----------



## Jorge tchekmeyan (Jan 12, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Molly, publicación: 2191946, miembro: 177986"]
Muchas gracias a ambos por tomarse el tiempo para responder y su orientación. ¡Mucho para trabajar! Estoy muy contento y se lo agradezco mucho. Tengo la información de GRO pero gracias por buscarme. Tan rápido también. Saludos cordiales para ambos.
[/CITAR]
Hola de dónde escribes?


----------



## Jorge tchekmeyan (Jan 12, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Molly, publicación: 2191786, miembro: 177986"]
Hola Investigando historia familiar, mi tío abuelo el Maestro Marinero, Capitán George Jarvis de la SS Duquesa murió en Montevideo el 13.10.1924, a los 52 años y está enterrado en el Cementerio Británico de allí. El informante en el certificado de defunción fue Thomas Lewis, Secretario, Sres. Agentes Houlder Bros. & Co. Ltd., Montevideo. Me pregunto si hay alguna otra información que pueda encontrar. Cualquier ayuda seria gratamente apreciada.
[/ CITAR]
Hola desde que pais escribes? Yo est
[QUOTE = "Molly, publicación: 2191786, miembro: 177986"]
Hola Investigando historia familiar, mi tío abuelo el Maestro Marinero, Capitán George Jarvis de la SS Duquesa murió en Montevideo el 13.10.1924, a los 52 años y está enterrado en el Cementerio Británico de allí. El informante en el certificado de defunción fue Thomas Lewis, Secretario, Sres. Houlder Bros. & Co. Ltd. Agents, Montevideo. Me pregunto si hay alguna otra información que pueda encontrar. Cualquier ayuda seria gratamente apreciada.
[/CITAR]
Hola yo estoy en Montevideo. En que pais te encuentras.?


----------



## Jorge tchekmeyan (Jan 12, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Michael Jarvis, publicación: 2335009, miembro: 188617"]
El mismo capitán George Jarvis también era mi tío abuelo. El SS Duquesna fue su último barco, pero tenía comandos previos con la Houlder Line (incorporada en Furness Withy / British & Argentine Line). Todos eran cargueros refrigerados que transportaban carne de América del Sur. Durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, el SS La Negra y el SS La Blanca fueron torpedeados en el Canal de la Mancha, con tres meses de diferencia. En mi rama de la familia se dice que murió en Montevideo de un envenenamiento de la sangre que comenzó con un furúnculo en el cuello. Tengo una fotografía de él en alguna parte, pero no puedo encontrarla en este momento, lo siento.
[/CITAR]
Hola estoy en Montevideo .Desde que pais escribes ?


----------



## Michael Jarvis (Jan 13, 2017)

Richard A Jarvis said:


> Cpt George Jarvis was my Grandfather, his only son, Frances George was my father. We also have the same understanding of his death. I have photo of him, the Duquesa, and of the grave.


I have written a brief biography - you might like to send contact details to me at [email protected] if you would like a copy


----------

